#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Powerful men in Thailand.

## BrazilTh

Hello, everyone. 

I was told that in Thailand if the man is very powerful (having a governmental position or being a police chief, for instance) he has the right to go out with women that already have a boyfriend or are married? Is this cultural? 

I was told a story that a girl needed to go out with a powerful man (who is married) in Thailand because he was the chief police officer. She went out with him but together with her mother. And the girl told me that in these situations the powerful man even wants to have sex with the girl. 

Is this cultural? 

Thanks for the answer.

----------


## nigelandjan

Oh God here we go again 

 Do you know if you have a good look around there are so many worthy hobbies to soak up your spare time

----------


## Kurgen

WANKA!

----------


## DrB0b

Yes.  Any Thai male over the rank of Pizza Delivery man (second class) has the right of Droit de Seigneur.  This is the true meaning of the paratrooper wings worn on every uniform from crossing attendant to the dizzy heights of sergeant of immigration police.

----------


## david44

I understand this a sensitive issue to many men like you contemplating bender re-assignment.

Worry knot they are most arresting and you may grow 'fond' of it

There is a support group.

TRUNCHEON VOUCHER AWARENESS

Meets On Nutz Beer Garten


Off course a lil known secretmany of the really powerful men post here or do wait training in MuckDoon Old's

----------


## BrazilTh

I understand. 

Thank you all for the answers.

----------


## sabang

RU from Brazil? GIYF- Vargas.

----------


## Bettyboo

It's not such a stupid question. There is a lot of intimidation through seniority and patronage, and failure to abide can result in violent consequences so yes, young beautiful Thai women are a target for powerful scumbags.

----------


## VocalNeal

Thailand is run by approx 600 families. As any of them?

----------


## nidhogg

> It's not such a stupid question. There is a lot of intimidation through seniority and patronage, and failure to abide can result in violent consequences so yes, young beautiful Thai women are a target for powerful scumbags.


I would think outright intimidation is rare.  

And do they have the "right", as in OP?  No.

But is "powerful men" using their position and influence to sway young lasses unique to Thailand, again, I would have to feel the answer is no.

----------


## sabang

You would be amazed how deferentially the upper (ie w/$) classes think of and treat the lower classes here. So would General Vargas.

----------


## BrazilTh

Yes, I am from Brazil. And it does remind me of Vargas era. 

But as it was mentioned here before, I think that's fading and there are not many instances of this practice nowadays. For example, my friend said she has the right to say "No" if asked.

----------


## rickschoppers

Jesus man, this happens in every country in the world! Is it culture? Sure it is.

----------


## Warrior

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> It's not such a stupid question. There is a lot of intimidation through seniority and patronage, and failure to abide can result in violent consequences so yes, young beautiful Thai women are a target for powerful scumbags.
> 
> 
> I would think outright intimidation is rare.  
> 
> And do they have the "right", as in OP?  No.
> ...


I believe you under-estimate the problem. And it's not limited to Thailand. A guy from Brazil should know.
Everywhere in the world where there is huge income difference between those in charge and those not, there is a lot of intimidation and pressure on young beautiful women. Whether by government officials, or by factory owners intimidating their workers...

----------


## rickschoppers

^
That's what I said, innit?

----------


## Warrior

^ It is indeed, so we agree  :Smile:

----------


## BrazilTh

> Jesus man, this happens in every country in the world! Is it culture? Sure it is.


I urge to disagree with that. If that exists in Brazil, it'd be in a very very archaic village or small town. But again, there is a big "If" n that.

----------


## Luigi

Well, the copper in Kanchanaburi chopped off the two arms of a Karaoke hostess when she refused him, so yes Princess, bend over and open up when Somchai the motosai taxi driver wants to root ya.

----------


## kingwilly

learn-thai-language

powerful-men-in-thailand

yep, correctly placed.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Jesus man, this happens in every country in the world! Is it culture? Sure it is.
> 
> 
> I urge to disagree with that. If that exists in Brazil, it'd be in a very very archaic village or small town. But again, there is a big "If" n that.


So I guess you grew up in Brazil and know all that goes on behind closed doors. From what I have heard from friends, women are used in the same way there as in Thailand. Does that not open the intimidation door?

----------


## BrazilTh

> Originally Posted by BrazilTh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> ...


That's hardly ever the truth. The idea of giving away your beloved to a "more powerful" man sounds utterly absurd and it is not acceptable whatsoever in Brazil. Maybe in past days like in Vargas era and even so there was a lot of physical and psychological pressure over the relatives and the lady in order for this to be done. It was never a pacific negotiation. 

Long long ago (say 15th century) that was true. So I don't know what your friends told you but they are certainly misinformed. I've lived in Brazil for 31 years

----------


## Bettyboo

Let me just give an example:

I taught a really nice girl on an MA course, she was basically a Thai from a Northern tribe, but full Thai passport, etc. She told me that she had two sisters, all ere attractive, and one had been taken away from her family at 15 to be fuked by the local hi-sos before being sent to Japan for prostitution.

I asked her why she didn't report it; she told me it was the senator and head of police who controlled it.

I asked her why her father didn't fight it; she told me that her dad did have a choice - give up a daughter or have all 3 killed. She also said this wasn't an idle threat and was standard practice.

I believe her.

----------


## Bettyboo

Let me give another example:

Folks wonder why the young motorcycle racer gangs are not stopped. Well, the girls that hang around the gangs, 13, 14 and 15 years old mostly, are used as prostitutes both for the winning racer, but more importantly for the local police and hi-sos. &, I'm talking about this going on in the famous little island itself, nevermind outside of Bangkok...

----------


## BrazilTh

> Let me just give an example:
> 
> I taught a really nice girl on an MA course, she was basically a Thai from a Northern tribe, but full Thai passport, etc. She told me that she had two sisters, all ere attractive, and one had been taken away from her family at 15 to be fuked by the local hi-sos before being sent to Japan for prostitution.
> 
> I asked her why she didn't report it; she told me it was the senator and head of police who controlled it.
> 
> I asked her why her father didn't fight it; she told me that her dad did have a choice - give up a daughter or have all 3 killed. She also said this wasn't an idle threat and was standard practice.
> 
> I believe her.


When was that?

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> Let me just give an example:
> 
> I taught a really nice girl on an MA course, she was basically a Thai from a Northern tribe, but full Thai passport, etc. She told me that she had two sisters, all ere attractive, and one had been taken away from her family at 15 to be fuked by the local hi-sos before being sent to Japan for prostitution.
> 
> I asked her why she didn't report it; she told me it was the senator and head of police who controlled it.
> 
> ...


Not true.

Bets has a novelty for making shit up as well as painting a broad standard for one peculiar instance....
Consider the source.

----------


## bowie

> I was told that in Thailand

----------


## Bettyboo

> Not true.
> 
> Bets has a novelty for making shit up as well as painting a broad standard for one peculiar instance....
> Consider the source.


It is 100% true. You may remember a certain senator wipe his wife out with his ozi in a restaurant; and what happened? I don't recall seeing a trial.

It was about 4 years ago when I last worked in Thailand.

& no, I don't make any stuff up.

----------


## jamescollister

> Not true.
> 
> Bets has a novelty for making shit up as well as painting a broad standard for one peculiar instance....
> Consider the source.


Agree totally, don't work out that way in my neck of the woods, no cops here, border troops, locals run the show.
In the Amphor, governor can transfer the cops out, there are unwritten laws on behavior, by both police, hiso and government.

Break the rules of the game and you could end up on a one way walk into the jungle.
Plenty of girls, Thai and Lao to be had for a few Baht or good time, no matter how big you think you are, upset an extended family, time to get out.

Some years ago, the police opened a small station on the main 2248, about 7 km from me.
First day they started fining people, helmets, licences, number plates, in my village there are only 3 motorbikes legal today.
That night the police station came under automatic weapons fire, now years later, army and police, but no locals fined, buses, cars checked, drugs and lumber.

Girls like uniforms and guys with money, so why bother putting the hard word on some girl who's family may come visit with firepower.

----------


## rickschoppers

Bottom line is that women have always played around those with power or cash, either willingly or unwillingly. To think this does not happen everywhere and fairly regularly is just being naive. Fact and culture.
 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Girls like uniforms and guys with money, so why bother putting the hard word on some girl who's family may come visit with firepower.


The girls are taken and sent abroad as prostitutes - this has been going on forever; certainly when I first went to Samui 20 years ago, the most beautiful girl I met was from the North and kept against her will as 'payment' for a debt - she had Thai men permanently around her making sure she didn't try and run off anywhere Thailand is a world centre for prostitution and all the violence, intimidation, murder, etc that goes along with that trade; it's not all beautiful young girls that love to fuk old ugly men for money... I have friends in Bkk with 'house help' who are still tattooed (you know, slave tattoos). This is a patronage culture and all that goes along with that - unbridled power from the top

----------


## Warrior

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Girls like uniforms and guys with money, so why bother putting the hard word on some girl who's family may come visit with firepower.
> 
> 
> The girls are taken and sent abroad as prostitutes - this has been going on forever; certainly when I first went to Samui 20 years ago, the most beautiful girl I met was from the North and kept against her will as 'payment' for a debt - she had Thai men permanently around her making sure she didn't try and run off anywhere Thailand is a world centre for prostitution and all the violence, intimidation, murder, etc that goes along with that trade; it's not all beautiful young girls that love to fuk old ugly men for money... I have friends in Bkk with 'house help' who are still tattooed (you know, slave tattoos). This is a patronage culture and all that goes along with that - unbridled power from the top


100% agree there BB -  it's not all beautiful young girls that love to fuk old ugly men for money...
But it's men in power who pressure girls into unwanted sex with them. Factory owners wanting massage or more, with the thread that the girl could lose her job.

I am happy for those who are unaware of these practices, the OP included. Live your life in happy innocence.

----------


## rickschoppers

Well said you two and I agree. Even though Thailand is more in your face when it comes to prostitution and intimidation, they both exist everwhere in the world. In the west things are probably a little more hidden, but has anyone ever heard of the 'screening couch?'  Women want so much to become an actress, they are willing to give sexual favors to men in power to become one. This is just one example and there are many others.

Intimidation is everywhere in the workplace and covers a wide range of reasons. To work longer hours, to have mothers find daycare or other methods of childcare to work more, for raises in pay, for promotions, for just keeping their jobs. It happens and it is everywhere. Intimidation can be subtle and I have even witnessed it in various management meetings.

What some forget is the fact that men are intimidated every day in the workplace, not for sex, but for better performance or company profits. I dare anyone to say this does not happen.

----------


## Midfield General

I know a girl who owned a busy beer bar on soi 8 in Pattaya  They used to get hassled of a senior cop who used to come in wearing full uniform demanding free drink and some free short time with any girl who caught his eye.  This cop was notorious in the area amongst the girls and probably still is.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Jesus man, this happens in every country in the world! Is it culture? Sure it is.
> 
> 
> I urge to disagree with that. If that exists in Brazil, it'd be in a very very archaic village or small town. But again, there is a big "If" n that.


Just go to your local priest in your very very archaic village. He's the man with the golden knob. Didn't you ever wonder why most kids in your village look like Padre Juan Sancho Panocha.

----------


## longjohnfarang

I would personally offer up my wife to that guy on TV every Friday. The one with the big diamond ring. You know he's earning 150,000 on top of his military wage right?

----------


## littletyke

This sort of thing goes on everywhere in Asia, but I've noticed it less in Thailand

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Bets has a novelty for making shit up as well as painting a broad standard for one peculiar instance....
> Consider the source.
> 
> 
> It is 100% true. You may remember a certain senator wipe his wife out with his ozi in a restaurant; and what happened? I don't recall seeing a trial.
> ...


I thought it was his mistress? And if I remember he was cleaning it and it went off accidentally, I mean that sounds perfectly reasonable doesn't it?

No need to bring charges over something so insignificant.

I always take my firearms to restaurants when they need a good clean.

----------


## Bogon

He got away through the laws of the land.

The shooting happened in a place called Wang Chin in Phrae.

Here is a copy and paste...

*Senator protected by immunity
Published: 22/10/2012 at 01:08 PMOnline news: Local News   

The Senate on Monday voted to reject a police request that it to allow  Mae Hong Son senator Boonsong Kowawisarach to be questioned about the  fatal shooting of his former wife.

The police request was taken up for consideration as an urgent issue,  only to be turned down on the grounds that the senator is protected by  parliamentary immunity and that the parliament will go into recess only  one month from now.
*
Source - News: Senator protected by immunity

----------


## thaimeme

> He got away through the laws of the land.
> 
> The shooting happened in a place called Wang Chin in Phrae.
> 
> Here is a copy and paste...
> 
> *Senator protected by immunity
> Published: 22/10/2012 at 01:08 PMOnline news: Local News   
> 
> ...



Surprised?
The happy land of elitist grade [and associations] rule.

----------


## causto92

Wow this forum is eye-opening. I stayed in Chiang Dao where there was an orphanage trying to prevent kids going into this sort of thing. You hear stories, you don't know how much to believe. It feels so distant.. I had a lucky upbringing.

----------

